# Lab Question



## momtwins (May 7, 2011)

I have been on Synthroid for 5-7 years and in the last year have felt really terrible with lots of aches and pains and tired (have been on depression meds for 10 years too). Went to my pcp Friday and we talked and she listened to some of my symptoms and thought that I might have Lupus.

I just got my lab results and all is fine except the Immunoglobulin M.

My TSH (3rd generation) was 1.84 range .40-4.5
which is the best it have ever been.

I read that a decreased level of Immunoglobulin M could be a sign of Hashi's.

Has anyone ever has this mentioned?
Do you think I should push for more thyroid testing (maybe Free T3 etc).

She has taken me of my depression meds and I do have a little more engergy.

Thanks!!! :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

momtwins said:


> I have been on Synthroid for 5-7 years and in the last year have felt really terrible with lots of aches and pains and tired (have been on depression meds for 10 years too). Went to my pcp Friday and we talked and she listened to some of my symptoms and thought that I might have Lupus.
> 
> I just got my lab results and all is fine except the Immunoglobulin M.
> 
> ...


I am not so sure. I think low might be good because IgM fights baterial infection. That is the impression I get.

Always ask your doctor and if you do and I hope you do, I sure would like to know also.

http://www.lymphomation.org/tests-immunoglobulins.htm


----------

